# Overclocking the Core i7 920



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

I have an Asus P6T and a Core i7 on air stock cooler. My case has 5 fans, 2 blowing in, 3 out, constant air flow. All of my temperatures are very stable, and I would like to know if anyone can tell me how I would go about setting the voltages for said CPU.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry but no one can recommend an OC or inform you on how to go about it without an aftermarket cooler first. The stock cooler is for stock settings and speeds and can not keep your cpu cool enough for a noticeable OC.You can read the sticky on how to go about but you will most likely end up damaging something without some sort of aftermarket cooler.

Also is there a particular reason for wanting an OC? Pc running slow or??


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

I just wanted to run the PCSX2 emulator, which needs ample CPU power.

Can you recommend an aftermarket cooler that is good for my setup?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Have you tried running the emulator yet? Even though its only a 2.7ghz cpu i believe it has a turbo mode which kicks in on its own OCing it past 3.0ghz when it needs it. Not sure how far but i do know its past the 3.0 mark. You should have no issues what so ever.

Zalman coolers are very good. Tuniq and noctua make good coolers as well.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Stock coolers will cool efficiently with mild OC's. I would think any i7 CPU would have ample power for that app. What is the setup for you 5 fans? Too many fans can be as bad as too few.


----------

